

Custom Elements - a web components gallery for modern web apps - getdavidhiggins
http://customelements.io/

======
nsmalch
Encapsulation is certainly new and exciting stuff. Web Components could kick
off in a big way.

My only problem is the range of different widgets that all do the same thing.
Already there are countless select-box widgets like Chosen, Select2, Dropkick,
etc

We need one to rule them all, and one we can all agree on using.

